# Advice Required



## Stuy (Jan 19, 2012)

How do I convince SWMBO, that I really, really, Do need a new $3000 iMac.
Of course it has to have all the bells and whistles....Do I need them...probably not....But I WANT THEM!

Chocolate and flowers, are not going to cut it this time:razz:

Stuy


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL, had to look up SWMBO 

Why not just ask: "The nn pairs of shoes you bought lately, did you really need them?" ...

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jan 19, 2012)

It's not a problem if you have three budget buckets, Hers, Mine and Ours. Ours covers the household expenses.  That 'cute little dress' that she just had to have comes out of "Hers".  What money you have in "Mine" can buy cameras, computers and other toys.   
This has worked well for me now for over 30 years.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 20, 2012)

clee01l said:


> It's not a problem if you have three budget buckets, Hers, Mine and Ours.



That's how we have been doing it for almost 20 years, and for the most part, it has worked pretty well for us over the years.  It also makes it easier to buy surprise gifts.  But, on this topic, I would say that YMMV.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## happycranker (Jan 20, 2012)

Just like everyone else in oz give her a six pack and after the last tinny break the news!


----------



## Stuy (Jan 21, 2012)

happycranker said:


> Just like everyone else in oz give her a six pack and after the last tinny break the news!



Haha.... Thats the best one yet 



Stuy
Specialist in Loud and Ambiguous noises


----------

